
Anna: A Crazy Fast, Super-Scalable, Flexibly Consistent KVS - dankohn1
https://databeta.wordpress.com/2018/03/09/anna-kvs/
======
macintux
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16551072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16551072)

------
stevemk14ebr
I'm tired of hearing about this and would like to see some code so i can
actually try it

